# Northern Portugal - September



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Considering somewhere new. Been to the Algarve by Air, never toured northern Portugal. 

Anyone been in the MH?
Have considered Brittany Ferries to Sanatander - Pricey
Alternative is Pyrenees!

Are campsites plentiful in northern Portugal?
Language a Problem?

Trev


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Northern Portugal was really beautiful, we got the Plymouth to Santander, understand there is a Portsmouth to Sandander now running, depends when you want to come back also as I dont know if it runs in the winter, I should think its a choppy ride then.

The Minho region looked stunning and a lot of the coast was nice to all the way down to Lisbon. In land there are some great national park areas too.

The campsite we went on mainly Orbitur the language was not a problem.

We also wanted to go the the Galacia region of Spain, but didnt get there as the weather was bad in Late May. I think it could be changeable from late September, but no doubt more seasoned travellers will advise.

Pat


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Considering somewhere new. Been to the Algarve by Air, never toured northern Portugal.
> 
> ...


Hi Trev,

it's a few years since we toured northern Portugal but it is well worth the effort.

Peedee has some very useful info 
HERE

The Douro valley is well worth a visit. Don't know about sites as we free parked most nights.

Roteiro Campista Portugal HERE will give you details of camp sites.

I have a few free parking places somewhere if you are interested I'll try and find them.

Don


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Wild camp sites*

Most of these are in the North,

http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/portugal.htm


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Wild camp sites*



boringfrog said:


> Most of these are in the North,
> 
> http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/portugal.htm


Hi ,

All the sites on that list are in central and southern Portugal. It was put together in2003 and is a bit dated.

Don


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*OOOOPs*

Yeah, meant to say South... :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*THANKS*

Thanks to everyone for the informative replies as usual. Thanks for the info supplied Don.

Trev.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we went on the tunnel to Calias in Feb, overnight at Calais and then drove through France to a lovely farm on the first day (more details if needed) the site was in a lovely location and if I could go there now I would. Then on to just below San Sebastian to spend the weekend there, again truly lovely..........and a nice weekend to break the journey beautiful camp site with lovely views.

We then took a gentle drive into northern Portugal and it was really nice BUT the wrong time of year to visit, I am sure that you would love it in Sept though I found the Alan Rodgers Spain and Portugal guide very useful.


----------

